# New.... with a question



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Chris. Have fun here.  Try a thread in the Wanted To Buy forum. You may have some luck.


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm new myself, however ask your bow tech,or coach if they know someone to cut your own shafts. Have fun, great hunting if you hunt!! Juanmaria


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## ChristopherRus (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah arrows aren't really an issue... at least not since i got accurate enough to hit what i aim at. just hopin for a little more draw length. My local guy is GREAT... unfortunately ...not a parker guy. not much help on the draw module


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## ChristopherRus (Nov 15, 2010)

FYI ... parker makes the bow, and I guess the cams are like the contender because that is the bow it lists the "C" series module for.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome to AT!! :welcomesign:


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Welcome to AT


----------



## ChristopherRus (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info, help, and advice from everyone. I was finally able to get ahold of Parker today and they are mailing one out to me. Cost me < $15 TMD. Now if they only made a 29.5 for that bow...... maybe new limbs......... LOL....


----------



## Sm0lder (Aug 9, 2010)

ChristopherRus said:


> Thanks for the info, help, and advice from everyone. I was finally able to get ahold of Parker today and they are mailing one out to me. Cost me < $15 TMD. Now if they only made a 29.5 for that bow...... maybe new limbs......... LOL....


 BPS measured you and set you up with a bow that was 2 inches short? I'd take the bow back and find one that fit. Draw length is one of the specs that you don't want to compromise at all. If all else falls short(ha ha), there are a few things you can do to 'lengthen' your draw. First you can put a longer 'D' Loop on your string. Then, look for a rope or nylon strap release, they will give about 1/2-1 inch more in draw. You can talk with a custom string maker too, about making a string a bit longer. I am not sure about all that would need done, but there are some excellent string makers here on AT that will be glad to help. Welcome and good luck!


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome to AT! since your in Oklahoma, have you tried to call H&H in OKC and see what they know about it? I would recommend talking to a man by the name of John. he works weekdays from 12pm-9.


----------



## ChristopherRus (Nov 15, 2010)

No Sm0lder... Actually BPS in Tulsa and OKC have been good. 

Got into this only a few months ago. The idea was me and the kids doing something together outdoors. I love outdoors, kids haven't done it much. The bow was a gift and was an OLD dual cam "robinhood quicksilver". I had trouble pulling it even at 53lb. I could, but it was all I could manage. A local shop told me it couldn't be lowered safely, and most of the advice I was getting was Just keep shooting... but I didn't enjoy shooting because after 10 shots I was worn out. 

I stopped BPS to look at some stuff & got to looking at some clearanced bows. 53 was hard, so I looked in the 40 - 50lb range. Measured my draw, but they were busy, and not knowing better, I measured the way I was shooting. I was and still do, drawing to my chin, placing my chin in the crook between my thumb and index finger, the nuckle at the base of my index finger is basically at the corner of my mouth. I use a release, and so you can see how that would significantly shorten my draw length. I measured 27.5 off the string. I left, but went back the next day and bought a bow that they had for $150, 27" 40-50#.

What I didn't anticipate was how much easier the new cams would be even when I got it up to the upper end of the 50# range. And of course, the more I have shot, the better form I am developing, so hence the need for a longer draw length. Hey ... NO REGRETS. I love this bow. It shot flatter at 43 than the old one did at 53, it is lighter, quieter, has more parallel limbs. Robinhooded an arrow 4 days after I bought it. The kids and I will shoot for a couple of hours at a time now. We have contests where they have to hit the bale on the 10 yrd target, I have to hit the target at 40. But with this bow, I can shoot arrows one after another in a 8-10" group all day at 40yrds and I am getting better, so we may have to adjust the game.

Its a form issue, and its mostly my fault. Of course they might have done a better job helping a newbie, but I really can't blame them. If it hadn't been $150 I probably wouldn't have bought it. Eventually i will get a new bow (maybe... this one sure shoots good), and will relegate this one to one of the kids. Maybe when my daughter gets old enough to hunt with it...


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

